# Metodo practico para encontrar la inductancia de una bobina



## Electricista (Jun 7, 2009)

El metodo presentado es un recurso que ayudara a encontrar la inductancia de una bobina usando como elemento auxiliar un resistor de un valor conocido.
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 8, 2009)

Lendo, pero no me convencen tus cálculos trigonométricos:
El seno es la razón entre el cateto opuesto sobre la hipotenusa.
El coseno es la razón entre el cateto adyacente sobre la hipotenusa.
Haces el arcocoseno de A para luego hacer seno de A. Poco elegante.
R = 40Ω
V = 80v
Vr = 25v
Vb = 63v
f = 3000 Hz
V - Vr = 55v
Ir = 25v / 40Ω = 0.625A
Xt = 80v / 0.625A = 128Ω
¿Esto es el Teorema del coseno?
Cos(A) = (80² + 25² - 63²) / (2 × 80 × 25) = 0,764
Tenes Cos(A) pero querías Sen(A):
Sen(A) = √1-Cos(A)² = 0,64521624282096308676465370982544
A ver, acá me perdí, hay 2 triangulos pitagóricos que tienen un cateto en común:
Vxl-b² + (25 + Vr-b)² = 80²
Vxl-b² + Vr-b² = 63²
Despejo el cateto común
Vxl-b² = 80² - (25² + 2×25×Vr-b + Vr-b²)
Vxl-b² = 63² - Vr-b²
Identidad
80² - (25² + 2×25×Vr-b + Vr-b²) = 63² - Vr-b²
80² - 63² - 25² = (2×25)×Vr-b
Vr-b = (80² - 63² - 25²) / (2×25)
Vr-b = 36.12
Ah, pero yo quería el cateto opuesto:
Vxl-b² = 63² - Vr-b²
Vxl-b = √(63² - 36.12²)
Vxl-b = 51,617299425677046941172296786035
Ahora si:
Sen(A) = CO/H = 51,6173 / 80v = 0,64521624282096308676465370982544
XL = 128Ω × Sen(A)
XL = 128Ω × 51,6173 / 80v
XL = 82,59Ω
XL = 2 π f L
L = XL / (2 π f)
L = 82,59Ω / (2 π 3000 Hz)
L = 0,004381 H = 4.381 mH
OK.
La tensión alterna tiene que ser senoidal, si la mido con cualquier tester chino, berreta; me tiene que dar bien igual?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 8, 2009)

El seno y el coseno son la misma función, sólo que desfasadas 90 grados, no afectan en esos cálculos.

Amigos,  mas allá de eso hay una forma sencilla también de hacerlo, solo se necesita un generador de funciones, se inyecta una señal senoidal de una frecuencia conocida sobre el parlante y se toma la corriente que consume, se mide la resistencia pura, se obtiene por calculo de impedancias la Z, y se despeja la bobina, ya tienes XL, solo resta dividir eso por 2*pi*f etc y listo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 8, 2009)

Si miras detenidamente dentro del tester lo que haces al medir corriente es en realidad una tensión sobre una resistencia shunt de valor conocido. Lo mismo.


----------



## japomcyk (Ago 15, 2009)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo en el foro.

Encontré este método, parecido pero usa una sustitución de valores medidos en una fórmula, ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 15, 2009)

Es lo mismo que el otro. Se agrega una resistencia, se miden las tensiones indispensables y la formula es la resolucion del circuito.

Las limitaciones las pone fundamentalmente la persona que mide si no tiene idea de lo que esta haciendo. 
En nuestro mundo una bobina no es un elemento lineal, sin perdidas ni efectos parasitos y que existen en un rango estrecho de valores --> Si se va a medir una bobina, tiene que hacerse en condiciones lo mas cercanas a las de operacion.  No sirve medir la inductancia del primario de un transformador de 220V@50Hz con 1V a 10kHz.  Asi como tampoco se puede medir a 50Hz un choke de RF de 10uH. A medida que te alejes del entorno de operacion, el valor medido sera cada vez menos representativo.


----------



## japomcyk (Ago 17, 2009)

Muy muy cierto, Eduardo.

Ensayé con un choke de RF de los que venden en Radio Shack; tal dispositivo marca en el empaque un valor de 100uH.
A falta de un generador de funciones, usé la tarjeta de audio de mi ordenador conectada a un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica de 10 watts RMS de salida.
Usé un programa llamado AF Signal Generator.
En general, conforme me acercaba al límite superior de 20 KHz del generador, el error de medidas disminuyó pero sin llegar al valor del empaque de la inductancia (por algo será de RF).
Entonces, pensé en usar la expresión teórica de  XL = 2*pi*f*L y el método de igualación de tensiones. XL= 12.56 ohms a 20 Khz (valores teóricos).
Usando resistencias en serie y en paralelo, logré que VR= 2.33V y VL = 2.31V a 20Khz y medí R = 13 ohms.
De la fórmula L = R/(2*pi*f) obtuve para L = 103.45 uH.
Sin embargo, las únicas mediciones exactas fueron los 20 Khz de mi téster con frecuencímetro, los voltajes y la resistencia.
No pude obtener la resistencia parásita (resistencia de C.D.) del inductor por estar fuera del rango de sensibilidad del téster.
Tal vez el llegar tan cerca al valor fue coincidencia, pero la duda se aclarará con un téster comercial para inductancias, cuando lo consiga jejeje.

Algunos links de interés en medición de inductancias:

http://greygum.net/sbench/sbench101/#Inductance
Construcción práctica de un Puente de Owens para medir inductores, pero como bien lo dijo Eduardo sirve para inductores de potencia a 127/220 VAC 50/60 Hz, y de los grandes (hasta 10 Henrios, según).

http://sound.whsites.net/project121.htm
Circuitos electrónicos para medir inductores de audiofrecuencia, por Peter H. Lehmann. Mejora de otro circuito que presentaba problemas. Con teoría y comentarios.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/016/index.html
Circuito basado en un oscilador Colpitts por Tosin Osanyintuyi para medir inductores de RF. Lo estoy construyendo, la pura parte del Colpitts con un transistor 2N2222A para ver si funciona con la inductancia de 100uH de Radio Shack y capacitores ligeramente más grandes, para que oscile dentro del rango de mi polímetro.

http://www.edn.com/article/CA6430340.html
Circuito oscilador por Al Dutcher, sencillísimo , pero no me funcionó, tal vez por no usar los transistores especificados.

Espero que les sirvan.

Gracias Eduardo por el aporte.

Comentarios bienvenidos.


----------



## veranito (Dic 23, 2012)

Hola a todos, he estado haciendo pruebas con los distintos métodos que explicáis en el foro. Por la pruebas deduzco, que a distintas frecuencias me da inductancias distintas. Sin embargo, me da la impresión que la Reactancia inductiva apenas varía con la frecuencia. Justo lo contrario de lo que pensaba. Los métodos utilizados son los de divisor de tensión con R fija y L, también con el método de los triángulos y siempre me pasa. Estoy un poco confuso. Si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 23, 2012)

Claro, L (coeficiente de autoinducción o inductancia) de mide en Henrios H, es constante lo que varía con la frecuencia es XL (Reactancia inductiva o impedancia de la bobina) se mide en ohmios Ω
Eso es lo que tiene que ser.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hola, alguien me puede orientar en encontrar los parametros R y C (parásitos) del inductor.

La idea que se me ocurre es hacerlo con el osciloscopio y un generador de señales, conectar el inductor al generador y medir la caída de voltaje en el osciloscopio, aumentar la frecuencia hasta llegar a la frecuencia de autoresonancia (Solo habrá componente de R, XL=XC), el problema es que nunca voy a ver esto porque siempre voy es a estar midiendo la señal el generador.

Dejo el modelo circuital del inductor real.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2017)

R distribuida la medís con el tester. 

La C distribuida es algo mas complejo . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola, la corriente a la fcia. de resonancia será diferente.


----------



## Neybero (Oct 12, 2017)

Necesito hacer un estabilizador de tensión en AC, para lo cual debo hacer que los circuitos sean resonantes. Esto es, aparte de los bobinados entrada y salida se debe hacer otra bobina, la cual se conecta en paralelo con un capacitor. Si elijo un capacitor a mi conveniencia conozco la Xc, por igual la Xl. Alguien me ayuda a los cálculos de la bobina?. Mejor dicho, conociendo la Xl saber el número de espiras en la bobina y el calibre del alambre.


----------

